

Wordpress traffic spike last week - didyousaymeow

I have 3 wordpress sites that I manage for small clients&#x2F;friends. Each completely separate hosting  providers and industries. Each site varies on traffic, from around 10 to 50 visits per day.<p>On Friday, March 20th and through Sunday, each site saw a huge increase in traffic. I haven&#x27;t been able to find out why this occurred; any ideas? Has anyone else seen this recently?
======
mathewsimonton
If you have Google Analytics installed, I'd recommend looking into the
medium/source.

If nothing stands out there, then you'll have to dig a little deeper. To check
for some bot/spam traffic, take a look into device, OS, geo, browser, and
browser version to see if you can find a spike in a certain combination of
those. (Apply secondary dimensions to dig deeper here.) Also check out your
landing page(s) for this traffic too (applying an advanced segment could be
useful here).

After you find out these details but still are left without an answer, you may
want to try searching online for others who may have experienced similar
traffic (now that you know the finer details) and you may find an answer
there.

Ex. AdRoll was associated with a a big jump in traffic last year:
[https://www.seroundtable.com/adroll-invalid-
traffic-18922.ht...](https://www.seroundtable.com/adroll-invalid-
traffic-18922.html)

------
leesalminen
Strangely enough my businesses' site (SquareSpace) saw a 4x increase in
traffic on 3/21/15.

Still unexplained...Google Analytics didn't have much of an explanation for it
- all direct traffic.

